

In defense of weapons carry on college campuses - SamWhited
https://blog.samwhited.com/2013/07/weapons-carry-on-college-campuses/

======
barylen
Did you contact the university's police department and ask them about
creating/finding resources that are similar to your idea of keeping them
locked away in the police department?

Is it the responsibility of a university to provide extra accommodations to
students that choose to live off campus and in dangerous areas? Where should
the line be drawn?

~~~
SamWhited
> Did you contact the university's police department and ask them about
> creating/finding resources that are similar to your idea of keeping them
> locked away in the police department?

I actually tried this several years ago (when I was still a student) and got a
very unenthusiastic response. I may call them up again though.

> Is it the responsibility of a university to provide extra accommodations to
> students that choose to live off campus and in dangerous areas? Where should
> the line be drawn?

Great point; personally, I feel that it isn't reasonable to assume they'll be
around to protect students who are living off campus (most campus PD's
probalby can't scale to cover the surrounding area as well) but that they
shouldn't prevent the students from protecting themselves (when you're a
student it's sometimes impossible to help leaving hte library in the middle of
the night and shouldn't be prevented from being prepared and carrying for
their defense).

